# Wild Game Dinner | Outdoor Expo | Jase Robertson [10.01.12]



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

5th Annual Wild Game Dinner & Outdoor Expo
Walnut Ridge Baptist Church - Mansfield, Texas

Guest Speaker: Jase Robertson "Duck Dynasty"

We invite you to attend our fifth annual wild game dinner and outdoor expo! This event is put together for outdoor enthusiasts of all types. Come join us for an evening filled with prizes, delicious wild game, and a fantastic speaker! Different varieties of wild game will be served for dinner along with an assortment of vegetables and desserts. Vendors will be set up so come early and check out their goods and services.

Buy early before tickets are all sold out!!! Tickets will be sold online (until the day of the event) and at-the-door (if not sold out by then).

*Ticket Sales:*
$15 - in advance (online through 09/30)
$20 - at the door on 10/01 (if not sold out by then!!!)
$10 - kids 12 and under

*Event Details:*
Date: October 01, 2011 (Monday)
Time: 4:00 pm - 9:00 pm
Location: Walnut Ridge Baptist Church | 1201 SH 360 Mansfield, TX 76063 | [Click here to get directions]
Tickets: Click here to register/purchase your tickets online (then click on the link "Click Here to Register" on that web page). Be sure to print your confirmation receipt and bring it with you in order to pick up tickets at the event!

If you have any questions pertaining to this event, please contact Jody Maxwell @ 817-473-1461.

Event Schedule:
4:00pm - 7:00pm: Doors Open | Ticket Sales | Outdoor Expo | Live Music & FOOD!!
7:15pm - 9:00pm --- Program/Guest Speaker: Jase Robertson of "Duck Dynasty"

Tell your friends, get those tickets early, and come prepared for an amazing, fun-filled, life-changing event! We look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Ticket sales are going EXTREMELY fast!!

Only 150 tickets available as of today (09/16/2012) as there has been a substantial increase in last-minute ticket sales!! The main room will hold 1000 but there will be an overflow area available. If you wait until the day of the event there's a good chance you'll be in the overflow area so don't delay!

Be sure to buy your tickets online today or stop by the church before the event and get your tickets in order to guarantee your seating in the main room!!

This year's event is DEFINITELY going to be a sell-out!!!


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

Just got word that tickets have SOLD OUT!!!


----------

